# Can a €39 strings library be ‘the only solo violin sample library you’ll ever need' ?



## donbodin (Feb 13, 2020)

Can a €39 strings library be ‘the only solo violin sample library you’ll ever need'?
Contributor Pete C shares a first look at The Showroom Violin.



The Showroom Violin sell for €38 (or FREE with rewards points) from VstBuzz - http://bit.ly/38eEsaG


----------



## jon wayne (Feb 13, 2020)

To be honest, I would rather have 2 articulations and 2 mic positions that sounded like a real violin.


----------

